# My G. carbonaria



## Tortugo (Jan 17, 2008)

I have two adult couples of G. carbonaria: one couple with "normal" pattern and the other cherry head






The female













this is the adult female cherry head (captive bred)


----------



## Itort (Jan 17, 2008)

Great lookers. Where was the cheeryhead girl bred?


----------



## Tortugo (Jan 17, 2008)

Itort said:


> Great lookers. Where was the cheeryhead girl bred?


She was captive bred


----------



## cvalda (Jan 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 18, 2008)

love the shells of the 1st couple.
beautyfull torts.
I'd love to see your Testudos ;-)


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 19, 2008)

You have some very nice reds there!


----------

